# passed the nremt-p!! @ 150



## jkrewko (Aug 23, 2011)

took the test last night. was my first attempt. it went all the way to 150 and shut off. i left thinking i bombed. i studied my *** off, had an overall course grade of 86 and honestly guessed at a ton of questions, got my results this morning, PPPAAAAASSSSEEED! I am so amped


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## sweetpete (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats man!! Super happy for you. Any pointers for us "future" NR-P test takers?


----------



## jkrewko (Aug 25, 2011)

honestly i had a lot of pathophys for airway. i used national-training.com or whatever its called, none of the questions were even close to it. just keep studying. good luck


----------

